# Indoors as good as outdoors?????????



## The Toker (Aug 26, 2008)

My plants seem to be doing about the same indoors as they are outdoors, maybe better. 2nd week of bloom. All comment appreciated.

Here are pics of indoor.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30535


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 26, 2008)

Lookin good!You might get more weight outside but a good indoor grow should be more potent.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 26, 2008)

Your plants look great!!!!!

You'll get a higher yield outside that's for sure.

as for a more *potent* crop that depends on strain it doesn't have anything to do with growing them indoors or outdoors.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 26, 2008)

FourTwenty said:
			
		

> Your plants look great!!!!!
> 
> You'll get a higher yield outside that's for sure.
> 
> as for a more *potent* crop that depends on strain it doesn't have anything to do with growing them indoors or outdoors.



That makes no sense!How can he for sure have a higher yeild outside when certain strains like big bud indoors can produce more yeild then a certain strains outdoors like lowryder.The different strain thing works both ways.
I'm assuming he's talking about the same strain indoor and out.


----------



## spacecake (Aug 26, 2008)

Also depends on where you are  I can't grow outside its too cold  

Looking great !! Love the Rose 

peace

\\S.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 26, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> I'm assuming he's talking about the same strain indoor and out.



yea me to thats why i said he would get a higher yield on the outside grow lol



			
				time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Lookin good!You might get more weight outside but a good indoor grow should be more potent.



if there both the same strain one cant be more potent then the other simple and plain!!



			
				time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> That makes no sense!.



does that make a little more sense lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 26, 2008)

*Looking good mang. :aok: *


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 26, 2008)

FourTwenty said:
			
		

> yea me to thats why i said he would get a higher yield on the outside grow lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No,it doesn't!Indoors grown in optimum condition WILL be more potent then the same strain grown outdoors.You can control he environment inside.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Controlling the environment inside does have its advantages/disadvantages for sure. But yeild and quality can suffer or gain in both outdoors and indoors.You cannot duplicate what the natural order provides. Rain water is by far the best cell replenishment,then reverse osmosis,tap water,etc... The yeild produced from an outdoor grow will be larger,mostly due to the fact that out door plants get more "exercise" (swaying in the breeze)/room to grow (above and below).The outdoor bud will also have a better flavor,providing it's fed a proper diet,due to the more clarified source of C02. Indoor crops have the privacy to produce a slightly larger amount of trichomes,because of the constant temperatures combined with exact timed lighting,which is paramount for such production. IMO,at harvest time,the difference,if any,would be slight. Whatever your preference,as long as your beans and knowledge are of the same quality,the finished product will satisfy both your confidence and your mind for your next grow....wherever it may be  Everyone stay safe!! KEEP IT GREEN!! Together we will overgrow the Government


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> No,it doesn't!Indoors grown in optimum condition WILL be more potent then the same strain grown outdoors.You can control he environment inside.



"Purely and Totally".. an opinion... AND dependant on many factors.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 26, 2008)

Yields will of course be larger if fed and watered properly. Nothing can beat 1,000,000 watts of full spectrum lighting.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 26, 2008)

i agree 100%


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Purely and Totally".. an opinion... AND dependant on many factors.



Ok, maybe I should have said "more then likely" but the same strain doesn't HAVE to be the same potency when grown in two different environments,especially when one is under optimum condition.

Toker,your gonna have to keep us updated!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 26, 2008)

i got to agree with time4tokin20s, the grow i just fisished last month was bag seed and it was a lot better and seems alot more potent the the weed it came from.. and i aint that experienced, just starting my third grow..indoor growing...


----------



## growdammit (Aug 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yields will of course be larger if fed and watered properly. Nothing can beat 1,000,000 watts of full spectrum lighting.


 
Could you imagine a 1,000,000 watt full spectum bulb?  I wonder if I just bought the HPS if it would be cheaper!:rofl: 

The magnet on ballast would suck the silverware from drawer.  

The little woman would be in there tanning


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 27, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> No,it doesn't!Indoors grown in optimum condition WILL be more potent then the same strain grown outdoors.You can control he environment inside.


 How do you know optimum conditions aren't the presence of a powerful, natural light source (the sun), or the constant air movement resulting in thick, sturdy stems which only the outdoors can provide? Optimum conditions don't even effect potency, that's determined by genetics and flowering time. Conditions affect yield, and indoor yield can't match that of outdoor.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> How do you know optimum conditions aren't the presence of a powerful, natural light source (the sun), or the constant air movement resulting in thick, sturdy stems which only the outdoors can provide? Optimum conditions don't even effect potency, that's determined by genetics and flowering time. Conditions affect yield, and indoor yield can't match that of outdoor.



Maybe it's different where you live but I've grown outdoors for 15 years and I've never had an optimum year.Some years better then others but nothing like a tuned in grow room.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 27, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> i got to agree with time4tokin20s, the grow i just fisished last month was bag seed and it was a lot better and seems alot more potent the the weed it came froand i aint that experienced, .




How do you know the bag you got your seeds from wasn't grown indoors? are you just assuming it was grown outdoors for whatever reason?


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 27, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Optimum conditions don't even effect potency, that's determined by genetics and flowering time. Conditions affect yield, and indoor yield can't match that of outdoor.



agreed


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 27, 2008)

I think most Growers would prefer to grow outdoors.

Growing indoors is usually a secondary option in my opinion providing that you cant grow outdoors for whatever the reason maybe.

Maybe i should start a poll lol


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

The question is simply far to subject to opinion and personal taste/preferrence. The same question could be ask(and has been) of 'dirt vs hydro, organic vs chem' and the responses would be nearlly identical.
  It is a topic that has been argued and debated time and again.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

FourTwenty said:
			
		

> How do you know the bag you got your seeds from wasn't grown indoors? are you just assuming it was grown outdoors for whatever reason?



One year we had some kind bud outside that we forgot about and ended up getting seeded out by a male beside it.My buddies and I grew that stuff for years.Probably still have some seeds of it somewhere.My buddies indoor of those seeds were always noticeably more potent then the same stuff we grew outdoors.That's when El Nino was around and we were getting some nice plants outside.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> The question is simply far to subject to opinion and personal taste/preferrence. The same question could be ask(and has been) of 'dirt vs hydro, organic vs chem' and the responses would be nearlly identical.
> It is a topic that has been argued and debated time and again.



It's the debate that never ends,it just goes on and on my friend...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 27, 2008)

just asumeing.... but either way why was it better???????


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> just asumeing.... but either way why was it better???????


.......   better because "I" grew it. I always grow the best weed, indoors, outdoors, dirt or soiless. Its the 'best' because "I" grew it, no other reason at all....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 27, 2008)

i hear you hick.......


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey time4tokin20s

really, mj plants has been with us even since in our historical times.. where ever you at and where you grow at, you are very lucky to have open light, right air climate, not too wet air, or too dry air, that is where you got the advantages.. again, law is the one that abused us, our plants too.. thats why theres a lowryder  that you can grow fast as 2 month indoor! also.. indoor has a greater advantage as long you use right water (rain or mineral water),  fresher air (filtered)  right lights HID/flo for veg, hps or heat lamps for bloom.. outdoor has more patients and dazed time over indoors  imo


----------



## greenstuff (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok...ok... I've read all these post and yet i'm confused, because I have always thought that indoor bud was more potent than outdoor. I've smoked very little dro because its very expensive and its hard to get ahold of. So I have always thought that they reach that potency because of how they grow it, hydorponicly that is. I have the white widow strain that I grew from 10 seeds last year outdoor and I'm trying it again this year. I smoked it last year and it was a good high but it was't just a mind blowing 22% thc high like all the seed bank web sites say quote "possibly the strongest strain in the world." I wanted to go indoor with this strain and hope to grow some great potent bud. From all of you guys statements...I'm confused about indoor vs outdoor now?...  :-S


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 27, 2008)

Outdoors Gets You More Yeild,indoors Same Weed Less Yeild And Depending On Your Skills As A Grower , As Good As Or Better Than Outdoors.... Lol I Am Stoned Dont Listen To Me....lol


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread should be renamed the blob...It is now out of control


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 27, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> This thread should be renamed the blob...It is now out of control



We all must be smokin something....


----------



## The Toker (Aug 27, 2008)

Guys and Gals I have documentation that should interest all!!
Go here and see, pics included

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30623

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30534


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2008)

> Optimum conditions don't even effect potency,


..on the contrary.. if you don't believe me, try growing under an incandescent light. ..or even a weak set of flourescents, or in a room without ventilation, or in the incorrect ph range. Providing the "best" environment and nutrition, result in the best bud... "along" with genetics.
  "You can't make a silk purse from a sows ear".. but you can make a purse..  if you have the proper tools, the better the tools and the 'skills' the nicer the purse..


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 9, 2008)

FourTwenty said:
			
		

> How do you know the bag you got your seeds from wasn't grown indoors? are you just assuming it was grown outdoors for whatever reason?


 i dont, dont even know if it growed or just came already growed!!!! but if it was growed inside, they damn sure didnt know how to grow......lol just dont make much sense to me that some one would go to all the trouble of growing seeded weed indoors!!!!!!


----------

